
AWS S3 (Ohio region) is currently experiencing issues - hmhrex
https://status.aws.amazon.com/?ohio
======
QuinnyPig
Glad they got it fixed; even data wants to get the hell out of Ohio.

------
hmhrex
Looks like it's back up again. Was out between 3:00 and 3:30.

------
jpetrucc
Appears to be back up for us, but the Personal Health Dashboard still has the
issue as 'Open'

